# BLU-RAY HEAD UNIT.....ANYONE?



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

With HD everywhere and blu-ray home players down below $100.00, does anyone make a blu-ray head unit yet?
I want a double din head unit with video but am willing to wait for a blu-ray version when it becomes available.
Problem though is all this year's new models are still just DVD.
Precision Power just introduced three new awesome source units (PrecisionPower: Car Audio Stereo, Car Subwoofers, Car Amplifiers, Car Speakers) with some amazing state of the art features but only in dvd format. 
Even Sony that invented blu-ray technology is still only releasing dvd tuners.
Seems rediculous to commit to a format that's going the direction of the VHS player.
Any insight on why it's still not available, when it will be available, or if I missed a company that's already making one let me know.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Displays in cars, be they on DD units or flip-down or headrests, tend to be of rather crappy resolution, so it's not like Blu-ray is going to be of much benefit at this point.


----------



## hawkfan (May 1, 2006)

Actually, DVD has a while before it goes the way of VHS. That's why all Blu Ray players are also DVD players. Good upscaling to 720/1080i/p does wonders for a DVD on a 50" HDTV so I'm pretty sure DVD has plenty of life left. Plus the displays typically used in double din units are far too small to get any discernible benefit out of Blu Ray. Some may benefit from the hi def audio found on a Blu Ray though.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

I seen a video on youtube after CES and Sony has an indash Blu-Ray but didnt know when they were going to release it. I know it will not be this year.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Heck, most households still run dvd so until blue ray becomes the standard I don't see it coming to cars anytime soon. The whole setup in a car would be very expensive as not only the head unit would cost, but monitors would have to be stepped up to handle the resolution. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

dh8009 said:


> I seen a video on youtube after CES and Sony has an indash Blu-Ray but didnt know when they were going to release it. I know it will not be this year.


Thanks DH8009 for the head's up.
He's right. 
Sony did demonstrate a concept version at CES.
Here's the link on youtube.com:

YouTube - Sony in-dash Blu-ray Prototype

Now, I do get everyone's points on dvds still being marketable.
However, why would I build a system around a format that once again won't play all the blu-ray movies I have purchased over the last 2 years?
At least with my vhs system that I installed in my Odyssey in 2002, I was able to add a dvd video player to the input a year later but that's just not possible with the blu-ray due to it's superior video signal.
1080P and blu-ray are cheaper than ever, and it seems to make sense for me to pay a little extra for it now so I can play every movie I buy over the next decade and not have to replace the head unit, all the video cables, and all the monitors a few years down the road.
It's not new technology anymore; it's been available in the U.S. for home use for 3 years now.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Well you have your answer already then.... Wait on the Sony or other company to jump on the bandwagon. May take a while I would guess... What about monitors? Any that can handle the resolution being released for cars yet?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Well you have your answer already then.... Wait on the Sony or other company to jump on the bandwagon. May take a while I would guess... What about monitors? Any that can handle the resolution being released for cars yet?


That's a damn good question.
I might have to run an ac power inverter and use HDMI computer monitors.
Likely there will be a better monitor solution by the time the Sony is released.
Thanks for everyone's input.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmmm.... you might have a better solution cost wise and choice wise for the monitors. I would expect the monitors to be like regular car monitors when they first came out: expensive. I would figure at least 2-3 years minimum before you see any drop in price after their release. Probably when other companies start their own line...


----------



## Resonant (Mar 20, 2011)

I was wondering the same I would love to see a bluray indash with support to play lossless audio files aswell


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Carputer... done 

Kelvin


----------



## thewatusi (Feb 1, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Carputer... done
> 
> Kelvin


x2

Why do you want to mess with a bunch of disks when you can have hundreds of movies and thousands of songs on a HHD?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^Exactly both DVD and bluray are dead formats IMO. Hard drive, USB or straight streaming from "the cloud\provider" is really the now thing.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

By the way, the monitors will need to be component (Y/Pr/Pb), VGA, DVI, HDMI or Displayport to get video that has decent resolution.

All video using composite (yellow connector) SUCKS. Unconditionally. Not a single exemption. S-video is significantly better but can't do HD or even 480p (480i max).


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

thewatusi said:


> x2
> 
> Why do you want to mess with a bunch of disks when you can have hundreds of movies and thousands of songs on a HHD?


Still, the tuner monitor has to be 1080p as well as any additional monitors in the vehicle.
However, I am open to the HHD concept.

I guess I am just not ready to leave the physical "disc-in-hand" world yet because I like the option of just bringing a bunch of store bought blu-rays along and slapping one into the head unit of the go for the kids.

All I am looking for is all the easy benefits of a dvd tuner but with blu-ray.
I know i'm not the only one.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

